# Copella nattereri aka Spotted tetras



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Acquired a batch of contaminants from a importer which I now able to ID as Copella nattereri.
These are now in my 20gal, seems like good schooling fish, has anyone kept these before.
cheers,
Ken


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never heard of them, but I'd be interested in seeing photos of them.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

here's a link to how it looks like:
Species Summary
will try to take some photos when they settled in.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

These are beautiful! Similar to Splashing tetras I think but these are what i want! More than microrasbora sp galaxy!

Jumpers, so care must be taken for those cube garden type setups where you have water up till the brim.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a great looking fish and I've never seen one before.

I'd love to see photos of yours in a group when they get settled in.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

They are in a 20gal iwagumi scape, will post photo soon. The feedback I have is these almost always come in as contaminants...strange... :/


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, nice fish for sure.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I could keep nothing but tetras for the rest of my life and be pefectly happy. Nice fish & nice photos. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> I could keep nothing but tetras for the rest of my life and be pefectly happy.


Man ain't that the truth! Just when you get tired of tetras a new one seems to pop up


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Interested in knowing how well these guys do as a group. Do they school or not? 

Haven't kept these guys before, but love the way they look.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Ajax said:


> Man ain't that the truth! Just when you get tired of tetras a new one seems to pop up


Oh, I don't know Ajax, I think I'd trade in all my tetras to have a chance to keep just one of the species pictured in your avatar*. May not exactly have the flashy colors, but boy do they have the pedigree... 

*My caveat is that I would not want to keep the coelacanth unless I could properly meet all of its needs in captivity.


----------

